# CHAGO'S BUILD TEAM LENDS A HELPING HAND



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

CHECK THIS OUT EVERYONE WE'RE BACK AT IT ONCE AGAIN & WE 'RE GOING TO NEED EVERYONES HELP ONE MORE TIME... WE STEPPED IN TO HELP OUT AND FINISH LIL EDDIE'S 64, BUT WE ARE LOW IN FUNDS FOR MATERIALS TO FINISH HIS 64.. SO IF YOU COULD HELP OUT IN ANYWAY WITH CASH DONATIONS TO BUY SUPPLIES PM ME OR EASTBAY 68, 72 KUTTY A.S.A.P CAUSE ARE GOAL TO FINISH THE CAR IS NEXT WEEKEND, WE HAVE THE MAN POWER BUT THE FUNDS ARE LOW & TIME IS VERY SHORT... THANKS PAULY


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

DAY ONE!!!!!! :0


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

QUOTE(exotic rider @ Dec 2 2006, 09:38 AM) 
WHAT DO YOU GUYS NEED BRO? FUNDS ARE LOW BUT I STILL HAVE ALOT OF SUPPLIES LEFT IN MY STORAGE. JUST MAKE A LIST OF WHAT YOU GUYS STILL NEED. ALOT OF PEOPLE HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR THE SUPPLIES LIST SINCE DAY 1. I MEAN THE LIST OF THE THINGS NEEDED. WE ALREADY HAVE THE DONATION SUPPLIES LIST ON THE WEB SITE.. MUCH LUV! JUST PM ME IF I CAN HELP WITH ANYTHING! 



OK BRO YOU WANT A LIST HOPE YOU HAVE SOME OF THESE ITEMS IN STORAGE... WE NEED A SLIP YOKE DRIVE LINE, ALL NEW BUSHINGS FOR THE A-ARMS & TRAILING ARMS, ALL NEW BODY MOUNTS, PAINT MATERIALS FOR THE BELLY & FRAME FOR THE CAR, UPPER & LOWER BALL JOINTS (MOOG BRAND FOR THE BOTTOM, UNBREAKABLES FOR THE UPPERS) WHEN YOU LIFT YOUR CAR YOU ALLWAYS NEED GOOD BALL JOINTS FOR SAFETY REASONS. THIS IS A SMALL LIST FOR NOW, WE'RE GOING TO NEED SOME MISC. MOLDINGS ALSO.. SO IF ANYONE HAS ANY OF THESES ITEMS WE NEED THEM A.S.A.P. NO LATER THAN MONDAY, CAUSE OUR GOAL IS TO BE DONE BY NEXT WEEKEND....THANKS PAULY 

P.S. IF NO ONE HAS ANY THESE ITEMS CASH WOULD BE COOL CAUSE WE WOULD HAVE TO THEM ANYWAYS, AND LIKE HOMIE SAID FUNDS ARE LOW FOR EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

MORE PICS TONITE!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

YOUR RIGHT....THE CHAGOS BUILD TEAM DON'T PLAY AROUND...  



THERE NO EXCUSE FOR ANYONE NOT TO DONATE $5 AT LEAST TO THE CAUSE.. 

HAVE A HEART!

TIS THE SEASON TO BE GIVING....

WHAT WE WAITING 4


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

*IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO DONATE TO HELP IN THIS CAUSE:*

My wife's cousin (Delinda Hernandez) just talked to Pauly and here is the address: 

Paul Cardenas
40158 Laiolo Road
Fremont Ca 94538

You can send a Cashiers Check or Money Order.

Thanks to ALL!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

We just mailed out a $100.00... It's from Manuel & Gloria Lopez of Thee Stylistics CC & Carl Pina of Exotic Auto Accessories from Sacramento.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

MUCH LUV TO EVERYBODY! :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

thats what im talking about. :thumbsup: let show some x-mas spirit . if your family is healthy and well god bless them. but think of eddies family that they have to go through each day . they are blessed and grateful and happy that eddies still here on this earth. eddie and i had some good laughs today .


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im rollin thru with some love


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

big ups i wanted to roll thro today but i had no car....got repo-ed lol....but imma try to go by to lend hands tomarrow....ttt


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I got $45 today from selling CDs & I will match that I will be in sac tomorow & in the bay on monday so let me know if you want to hook up


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

hey pauly ive got some unbreakable uppers if you need them i can bring them to you. :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

just left the shop and its on !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 2 2006, 11:09 PM~6683514
> *hey pauly ive got some unbreakable uppers if you need them i can bring them to you. :biggrin:
> *


need lowers


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

KEEPING IT 



TTT


----------



## denchantedone (Oct 20, 2006)

It was amazing to see everyone working together again. Hey Chago, if you can hear this, the group says thanks for bringing us back together again!!!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Pauly, 
I got a little over $120 I need to get to you guys. I'll hook up with Eastbay68 to get you the $.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

what happen eastbay people wanted a cd,


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mullet_@Dec 3 2006, 10:35 PM~6688387
> *Link?
> 
> What's the story I'm behind the times
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=283236


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## Enchanted Grl (Aug 16, 2006)

Keep workin guys. Little Eddie's smile is our goal. This has been a long weekend, and we have a long week ahead of us, but keep your heads up and your eyes on the prize. See ya tonite.


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

....ttt....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR A QUICK RESPONSE WITH THE DONATIONS!!!!!! PAULY
I'LL TRY AND POST PICS TONITE FROM THIS WEEKEND WORK .......


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

SATURDAY MORNING BELLY WASH........


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

MORE PICS TOMORROW NIGHT..........


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

You guys have a paypal addy to send funds too??


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 5 2006, 02:30 AM~6696346
> *You guys have a paypal addy to send funds too??
> *


72 KUTTY HAS A PAYPAL ACCOUNT OR GO TO LIL EDDIE'S WEB SITE...... 

http://www.lileddie.twotonz.com/


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

happy to see that how people unite to make a dream come true! GOD BLESS to all of those who helped out! :worship:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

how do I donate?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 5 2006, 06:15 AM~6696406
> *how do I donate?
> *



to donate click on this link to eddies website and theres a button that says donation and it take you straight to pay pal.

http://www.lileddie.twotonz.com/


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 5 2006, 04:14 AM~6696306
> *SATURDAY MORNING BELLY WASH........
> 
> 
> ...


little eddies a 49ers fan,

but his car is a raider fan :0 





j/k eddie :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 5 2006, 01:32 AM~6696349
> *72 KUTTY HAS A PAYPAL ACCOUNT OR GO TO LIL EDDIE'S WEB SITE......
> 
> http://www.lileddie.twotonz.com/
> *


$$$ sent good luck with the build and stay strong Eddie


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 5 2006, 06:25 AM~6696632
> *$$$ sent good luck with the build and stay strong Eddie
> *



Thanks Big Tony! We got the funds and I'l get the $ to the build crew!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

thanks for all the donations


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

GREAT job guys.....


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 5 2006, 05:20 AM~6696613
> *little eddies a 49ers fan,
> 
> but his car is a raider fan :0
> ...



damm you took this car to a whole different level. thanks build up team for doing my wifes cousins car up . :thumbsup: he was just joking eddie about your car being a raider fan. looks good guys.eddie can't wait 4 his mural put on his trunk of a nice looking mija . thats what he callls his ladies.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

GALLERY 
GRAPHIC DESIGN 
MEDIA 
STORE 
LINKS 
E-MAIL 
Last-Updated 5/30/06 
No used or reproduction of any material on this website may be
used in any form without written consent of Alfaro Design 2006 


this is tha man that wants to put a mural on eddies trunk. 






For pictures of my most recent work check out this site.. 
airbrushartists.org/alfaro 
BIO 

STEP BY STEP


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

this is bad ass!!!


----------



## Enchanted Grl (Aug 16, 2006)

The car is coming along great. I know you guys are tried, but keep going. Cakes in the fridge if you get the munchies. See ya tonight.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 5 2006, 09:21 AM~6697919
> *GALLERY
> GRAPHIC DESIGN
> MEDIA
> ...


----------



## Enchanted Grl (Aug 16, 2006)

Gotcha Manuel, I will remind the guys tonight.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Enchanted Grl_@Dec 5 2006, 11:11 AM~6698870
> *Gotcha Manuel,  I will remind the guys tonight.
> *


kool thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

The car already started touring the Bay :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Dec 5 2006, 01:28 PM~6700050
> *The car already started touring the Bay  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

good job u guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 5 2006, 11:25 AM~6697947
> * this is bad ass!!!
> *


*X 2*


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Jus sent what I could on Paypal

Great work on the build fellas

Best wishes to Lil Eddie looks like Santa's bringing you an awesome gift.


----------



## betterhalf64 (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Enchanted Grl_@Dec 5 2006, 11:58 AM~6698774
> *The car is coming along great.  I know you guys are tried, but keep going.  Cakes in the fridge if you get the munchies.  See ya tonight.
> *


 Cake... they need veggies platters, don't you know they are diabetic or close to it. LOL I think there was a weight limit to this crew, you are the smallest of them all. 

Thanks for holding it down for the ladies, keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## WAT IT DO (Mar 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

just dropped off the system


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the crew is doing a great job. I got a few shots while i was over there.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

last shot i got before i left....everyone that has and is putting there hands on this car is doing a great job


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 6 2006, 02:13 AM~6704710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BAD ASS PIC!!!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 6 2006, 01:16 AM~6704720
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: BAD ASS PIC!!!!!
> *


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 6 2006, 04:05 AM~6704684
> *just dropped off the system
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice set up right there 4 eddies car...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 6 2006, 04:16 AM~6704718
> *last shot i got before i left....everyone that has and is putting there hands on this car is doing a great job
> 
> 
> ...



that looks clean right there


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THAT'S GONNA BE BAD ASS!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow! The car is looking great!


----------



## Enchanted Grl (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betterhalf64_@Dec 5 2006, 10:27 PM~6703551
> *Cake... they need veggies platters,  don't you know they are diabetic or close to it.  LOL  I think there was a weight limit to this crew, you are the smallest of them all.
> 
> Thanks for holding it down for the ladies, keep up the good work.  :thumbsup:
> *



Girls can work to. Thanks guys for letting me hang out. I am really enjoy watching the process. With Chago's car I wasn't able to get my hands dirty. I am glad that you guys now know you can ask me to do stuff. And the Choc Cake isn't as good as the brownies though :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betterhalf64_@Dec 5 2006, 10:27 PM~6703551
> *Cake... they need veggies platters,  don't you know they are diabetic or close to it.  LOL  I think there was a weight limit to this crew, you are the smallest of them all.
> 
> Thanks for holding it down for the ladies, keep up the good work.  :thumbsup:
> *


I DO NOT EAT VEGGIES!!! and I had my blood work done, and I am far from being diabetic. So I am in the clear, point me in the direction of that chocolate cake. :biggrin:  

Also, Sorry to the build team, I wish I could have been there the past couple of nights but I have a ton of shit to take care of with my Dads project. I will be there Thursday for sure and Saturday after work. :biggrin:


----------



## betterhalf64 (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 6 2006, 01:57 PM~6707908
> *I DO NOT EAT VEGGIES!!! and I had my blood work done, and I am far from being diabetic. So I am in the clear, point me in the direction of that chocolate cake. :biggrin:
> 
> Also, Sorry to the build team, I wish I could have been there the past couple of nights but I have a ton of shit to take care of with my Dads project. I will be there Thursday for sure and Saturday after work.  :biggrin:
> *



ok so i was speaking of a couple of them, you also have age on the same ones too. :biggrin:


----------



## Enchanted Grl (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betterhalf64_@Dec 6 2006, 02:43 PM~6708177
> *ok so i was speaking of a couple of them, you also have age on the same ones too.  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah but sadly he's not the youngest. I do remember both of our men being a lot lighter, but as time passes everything seems to build up. Just think of all the weight their losing working 12-15 hours a day. Choc cake was down to one piece, but I think there is still left over pizza in the fridge. I think tonites chicken night again. 2-3 pieces should feed everyone!!! :tongue:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

its like cristmas at the shop every day :0 showerd with gifts of giving from the lowrider comunity, :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

DAMN NO BULLSHITING AROUND!!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

It makes me feel good to know I help out in both builds from 2500 miles away, even if only a little. 

You guys are once again doing an awesome charity and are to be commended for it.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im bringing more shinney parts tonight thanks to auto&truck bumper @29699 pacific st hayward ca


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 6 2006, 05:30 PM~6709353
> *im bringing more shinney parts tonight  thanks to auto&truck bumper @29699 pacific st hayward ca
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 6 2006, 03:58 PM~6709118
> *It makes me feel good to know I help out in both builds from 2500 miles away, even if only a little.
> 
> You guys are once again doing an awesome charity and are to be commended for it.
> *



bro every little bit helps doesn't matter how much its what u have in your heart for chago and my wifes cousin eddie . thats wierd they both ask 4 the same color on thier car and was in the same hospital. these guys that are making this happen are angels in my wifes eyes . i hope they never have 2 do this 4 another kid its sad that can't enjoy thier lowrider long enough . but i know the time they have on this earth is much grateful and thankful. not only the builders but the donators are to enjoying and waiting to see eddies face on eddies car when its done.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 6 2006, 06:37 PM~6710259
> *bro every little bit helps doesn't matter how much its what u have in your heart for chago and my wifes cousin eddie . thats wierd they both ask 4 the same color on thier car and was in the same hospital. these guys that are making this happen are angels in my wifes eyes .  i hope they never have 2 do this 4 another kid its sad that can't enjoy thier lowrider long enough . but i know the time they have on this earth is much grateful and thankful.  not only the builders but the donators are to enjoying and waiting to see eddies face on eddies car when its done.
> *


well said! :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 6 2006, 09:37 PM~6710259
> *bro every little bit helps doesn't matter how much its what u have in your heart for chago and my wifes cousin eddie . thats wierd they both ask 4 the same color on thier car and was in the same hospital. these guys that are making this happen are angels in my wifes eyes .  i hope they never have 2 do this 4 another kid its sad that can't enjoy thier lowrider long enough . but i know the time they have on this earth is much grateful and thankful.  not only the builders but the donators are to enjoying and waiting to see eddies face on eddies car when its done.
> *



Eddies going to have something that some people take YEARS to build...all wrapped up in a fraction of the time.....i bet eddie can't wait to hit those switches..


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

I WANT TO SEE EDDIE WITH A FINE MIJA NEXT TO HIM. CRUSING MODESTO -MANTECA--STOCKTON---SACRAMENTO--------- LA-----OREGON--------SAN FRAN--------OAKLAND----TURLOCK----FRESNO------TIME TO FILL UP THE TANK EDDIE.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Im really bad at organizing and all that, but imma try and get a hold of some of the guys and see what i come up with.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 6 2006, 11:44 PM~6711216
> *Im really bad at organizing and all that, but imma try and get a hold of some of the guys and see what i come up with.
> *


Right on NONO...Do your thang homie , anything will help...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 6 2006, 08:45 PM~6711231
> *Right on NONO...Do your thang homie , anything will help...
> *


  wassup Eddie..for sure bro, if nothin else i got a lil somethin on it. i can do it paypal?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 6 2006, 11:47 PM~6711264
> * wassup Eddie..for sure bro, if nothin else i got a lil somethin on it. i can do it paypal?
> *


http://www.lileddie.twotonz.com/

pay pal is on his website , hay nono i think pauly might have a list of parts that they need..little chrome parts and misc..things you or your members might have, since you all have some 64 impalas...


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

chago's team doin it again :biggrin: :biggrin: always ready for a good cause


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

hello everyone, thank you for all the hard work!!!! :angel:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

any time


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Dec 6 2006, 09:19 PM~6711444
> *hello everyone, thank you for all the hard work!!!! :angel:
> *


who is this???


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i just want to say there is there is a lot of heart into this build


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Dec 6 2006, 10:19 PM~6711444
> *hello everyone, thank you for all the hard work!!!! :angel:
> *



What's up Lil Eddie!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

damm homeboys! you guys aint bullsh*ttin!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

oh man just wait till you see what happens tonight to the ride


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

who has a clean front bumper?????????


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

Hello every one this is EDDIES mom, first what say thank you to everyone ,!!!!!!!!!!!!Eddie has met new freinds, freinds he can keep for ever in his heart, Ijust what to talk to every one for awhile ok,When every came to pick my son car up, they ask him want color he wanted and he said candy apple green, then joe said there was boy named GHAGO that had is car done that color to, he past away all ready,me and my husband thought wow, me and my husdand never seen picture of GHAGO before , the other day me and my husband was on layitlow and we see how we go to is he site, when his picture show up we were shock ,EDDIES car is the same color and EDDIES in side is white to, the more I read his story tears rolled downed my face, I said to GHAGO my son as been in that hospital room before he has seen the view from that window to many time , my son EDDIE has sick for a long time and I the lord has been with !!!!! What Iam trying to say that EDDIE andGHAGO have the same last name HERNANDEZ they pick the same color for there car and GHAGO team is working on EDDIE , that GHAGO letting everyone know we may not see him but he still with us in spirt!!!!! GHAGO talk to GOD for me and ask to heal my son ,I want every body to pray for the to healing for my son EDDIE, me and my husband believe in pray and r whole family . thank you every one and GOD BLESS YOU .


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Dec 6 2006, 10:13 PM~6711916
> *Hello every one this is EDDIES mom, first what say thank you to everyone ,!!!!!!!!!!!!Eddie has met new freinds, freinds he can keep for  ever in his heart, Ijust what to talk to every one for awhile ok,When every  came to pick my son car up, they ask  him want color  he wanted  and he said candy apple green, then joe said there was boy named GHAGO that had is car done that      color  to, he past away all ready,me and my husband thought  wow, me and my husdand  never seen picture of GHAGO before , the other  day me and my husband was on layitlow and we see how we go to is he site, when his picture show up we were shock ,EDDIES car is the same color and EDDIES in side is white to,  the more I read his story tears rolled downed my face, I said to GHAGO my son as been in that  hospital room before he    has  seen the view from that window  to many time ,  my son EDDIE has sick for a long time and I the lord has been with !!!!!  What Iam trying to say that EDDIE andGHAGO have the same last name HERNANDEZ they pick the same color for there car  and GHAGO team is working on EDDIE , that GHAGO letting everyone      know  we may not see him but he still  with us in spirt!!!!!  GHAGO talk to GOD for me and ask to heal my son ,I want every body to pray for the to healing for my son EDDIE, me and my husband  believe  in pray and r whole family . thank you every one and GOD BLESS YOU .
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 6 2006, 10:17 PM~6711950
> *
> *


prayer's are there every day


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Dec 6 2006, 11:13 PM~6711916
> *Hello every one this is EDDIES mom, first what say thank you to everyone ,!!!!!!!!!!!!Eddie has met new freinds, freinds he can keep for  ever in his heart, Ijust what to talk to every one for awhile ok,When every  came to pick my son car up, they ask  him want color  he wanted  and he said candy apple green, then joe said there was boy named GHAGO that had is car done that      color  to, he past away all ready,me and my husband thought  wow, me and my husdand  never seen picture of GHAGO before , the other  day me and my husband was on layitlow and we see how we go to is he site, when his picture show up we were shock ,EDDIES car is the same color and EDDIES in side is white to,  the more I read his story tears rolled downed my face, I said to GHAGO my son as been in that  hospital room before he    has  seen the view from that window  to many time ,  my son EDDIE has sick for a long time and I the lord has been with !!!!!  What Iam trying to say that EDDIE andGHAGO have the same last name HERNANDEZ they pick the same color for there car  and GHAGO team is working on EDDIE , that GHAGO letting everyone      know  we may not see him but he still  with us in spirt!!!!!  GHAGO talk to GOD for me and ask to heal my son ,I want every body to pray for the to healing for my son EDDIE, me and my husband  believe  in pray and r whole family . thank you every one and GOD BLESS YOU .
> *


He is in my prayers every night. He will be so surprised with the car. :angel:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

ide just like to say thanks agian to the riders that have helped since day one ive only seen the car since the past weekend i know a lot of people have contributed to the car making it this far and now its on the home stretch wont be long till its ready to roll


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:thumbsup: CAR IS LOOKING NICE


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l196/ros...n__Out_0081.jpg


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

THIS IS A MUCH BETTER PIC OF EDDIE!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l196/ros...n__Out_0081.jpg


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Dec 6 2006, 11:42 PM~6712068
> *http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l196/ros...n__Out_0081.jpg
> *


----------



## denchantedone (Oct 20, 2006)

Eddie, keep your spirits up. The team is working hard on your car, and it will be back to you soon. You are in our thoughts and prayers daily.


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO EDDIE AND HIS FAMILIA AND CHAGO UR ARE MISSED CARNALITO MAY YOU REST IN PEACE.AND KEEP RIDING THE HEAVENS WATCHING OVER ALL OF US RIDERS DOWN HERE ON EARTH. :angel: :tears: :angel: GONE BUT NOT FORGOTTEN


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

My prayers are with Lil Eddie every single day. He is my little cousin. I love him dearly......... and Chago is an :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: watching over the team to build this beautiful car for Eddie now. 

Thank you all for doing this!!! You guys are awesome!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

PRAYERS COMING AT YOU FROM THE BIG STATE OF TEXAS GET WELL SOON EDDIE SO YOU CAN CRUISE YOUR RANFLA WITH THE MIJAS ALL OVER CALIFAS .STAY STRONG CARNALITO KEEP YOUR HEAD UP .


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Batterys will be there saterday  Still working on get the new hydraulic setup


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

HEY EDDIE THIS IS CHAGO'S BUILD TEAM... AND IS YOUR BUILD TEAM ALSO...  ......... PAULY


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 7 2006, 03:14 AM~6712419
> *HEY EDDIE THIS IS CHAGO'S BUILD TEAM... AND IS YOUR BUILD TEAM ALSO...   ......... PAULY
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

help out a little to make eddies dream come true..

http://www.lileddie.twotonz.com/


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Dec 6 2006, 10:13 PM~6711916
> *Hello every one this is EDDIES mom, first what say thank you to everyone ,!!!!!!!!!!!!Eddie has met new freinds, freinds he can keep for  ever in his heart, Ijust what to talk to every one for awhile ok,When every  came to pick my son car up, they ask  him want color  he wanted  and he said candy apple green, then joe said there was boy named GHAGO that had is car done that      color  to, he past away all ready,me and my husband thought  wow, me and my husdand  never seen picture of GHAGO before , the other  day me and my husband was on layitlow and we see how we go to is he site, when his picture show up we were shock ,EDDIES car is the same color and EDDIES in side is white to,  the more I read his story tears rolled downed my face, I said to GHAGO my son as been in that  hospital room before he    has  seen the view from that window  to many time ,  my son EDDIE has sick for a long time and I the lord has been with !!!!!  What Iam trying to say that EDDIE andGHAGO have the same last name HERNANDEZ they pick the same color for there car  and GHAGO team is working on EDDIE , that GHAGO letting everyone      know  we may not see him but he still  with us in spirt!!!!!  GHAGO talk to GOD for me and ask to heal my son ,I want every body to pray for the to healing for my son EDDIE, me and my husband  believe  in pray and r whole family . thank you every one and GOD BLESS YOU .
> *


much luv for eddie & his family... you know i pray for all you guys :angel: :wave:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

bro i hope eddie gets to meet everyone on this build up the day the car is taken to him. you just don't know how proud eddies family has love for each and one of you guys doing this for thier son . i hope you guys make front page on some lowrider book for the kindness in your heart for doing chago's and eddies car . :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I KNOW EDDIE LIKED THE PIC AT THE "RAIDERS" STADIUM... "YES"! YOU WILL CONVERT......... :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

T
T
T
FOR 
THE 
CAUSE


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

Carl hope you like your raider foot ball I gave you better with you then me , when my mom said I had it for years yes I did but it stay in the garage in box, Iam 49er fan for life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you know that look at my room.I have a foot ball signed by RONNIE LOTT on my dress Bro.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

santa clara 49 er's :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

I AM GONNA DONATE HEADERS , ENGINE GASKETS AND SOME ENGINE BOLTS FOR THE CAUSE .......MY WORK IS GONNA HOOK UP A POLISHED INTAKE MANIFOLD FOR COST ......TRYING TO HELP WHERE I CAN


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

First, I want to thank everyone for making my dream come true you see my Dad got me this car when I was 15, it was r dream to fix it up together I had been doing good for 7 years , then last year I got sick again Iam real angry Iam sick again, it hurt my whole family, lets talk about some good thing now. My cousins Manuel and Gloria , did not realize when they reached out to the LOWRIDES, that so many were going show up at my house that Ilost count of the cars it was nices day I ever had , and then every one went home but the LOWRIDES was not done net ,JOE CHAVEZ from theGOODFELLAS call them ask they would like fix up my car, when I was told people want to help fix my up , I look at my DAD tears run down his face then my then my mom and uncle , it was a dream come true just want to thank ; MANUEL,GLORIA and JOE CHAVEZ FRANK from the IMPALAS JOE from the IMPALAS and I at fun time one day driving back from stockton
with FRANK and JOE he painted my car.and TWOTONZ and KUTTY for showing me so much LOVE and SKANLESS and thankyou to all the LOWRIDES that are helping now PAULY Igot your want you said thank you BRO, EDDIE MY LOVE.


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

Carl thank you for showing me so much love BRO, you and your wife , Even though you are on the wrong team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

PAULY thank you for that picture of you and the guys you show so much love BROS thank you EDDIE MY LOVE.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Dec 7 2006, 11:30 AM~6715000
> *Carl thank you for showing me so much love BRO, you and your wife , Even though you are on the wrong team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



GET IT CARL WRONG TEAM BUDDY :biggrin: NOW WE SHOULD GIVE A PICTURE OF THE NINER HAT YOUR WEARING FOR HIS ROOM . SO WHEN HE FEELS BAD HE'S GOT SOMETHING TO LAUGH AT. :biggrin:


----------



## Enchanted Grl (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 7 2006, 11:50 AM~6714693
> *I AM GONNA DONATE HEADERS , ENGINE GASKETS AND SOME ENGINE BOLTS FOR THE CAUSE .......MY WORK IS GONNA HOOK UP A POLISHED INTAKE MANIFOLD FOR COST ......TRYING TO HELP WHERE I CAN
> *


Thanks, that will help dress up the motor! :cheesy:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 7 2006, 01:50 PM~6714693
> *I AM GONNA DONATE HEADERS , ENGINE GASKETS AND SOME ENGINE BOLTS FOR THE CAUSE .......MY WORK IS GONNA HOOK UP A POLISHED INTAKE MANIFOLD FOR COST ......TRYING TO HELP WHERE I CAN
> *



Thanks bro..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Enchanted Grl_@Dec 7 2006, 01:45 PM~6715879
> *Thanks, that will help dress up the motor! :cheesy:
> *


JUST DOING WHAT I CAN


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 7 2006, 04:50 PM~6716712
> *JUST DOING WHAT I CAN
> *


THANKS BRO, CAUSE WE COULD USE ALL THE HELP WE CAN GET, THANKS AGAIN...........PAULY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

WHAT'S UP EDDIE!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 7 2006, 10:50 AM~6714693
> *I AM GONNA DONATE HEADERS , ENGINE GASKETS AND SOME ENGINE BOLTS FOR THE CAUSE .......MY WORK IS GONNA HOOK UP A POLISHED INTAKE MANIFOLD FOR COST ......TRYING TO HELP WHERE I CAN
> *


----------



## denchantedone (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey turn the heater on in the shop. Were on our way! :biggrin:


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks Rich u came through on the parts big difference heres a sneak preview on the motor


----------



## denchantedone (Oct 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Dec 7 2006, 06:36 PM~6717470
> *Thanks Rich u came through on the parts    big difference  heres a sneak preview on the motor
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD, GREAT JOB MY BROTHAS!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :cheesy: 


ONCE AGAIN THANKS D-CHEESE.......PAULY


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

ooooohhh man need a nice shinney carb on that intake  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

this is better than x mas


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Chago's still here watching over and I bet he has a smile on his face!

http://www.chagosdream.com/


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

DAMM EDDIE YOU NEED TO GET A STATION WAGON YOUR GOING TO HAVE ALL KINDS OF MIJA'S. SHARE WITH YOUR CUZ THE KOOLAID MAN :biggrin: THATS A BAD A$$ ENGINE GOOD WORK.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Dec 7 2006, 08:36 PM~6717470
> *Thanks Rich u came through on the parts    big difference  heres a sneak preview on the motor
> 
> 
> ...


check that out eddie...thats a sweet motor right there...candy and chrome.. :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 7 2006, 07:44 PM~6717109
> *THANKS BRO, CAUSE WE COULD USE ALL THE HELP WE CAN GET, THANKS AGAIN...........PAULY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


you all hear that we can use all the help we can get..$5,$10 anything will help..


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Dec 7 2006, 07:36 PM~6717470
> *Thanks Rich u came through on the parts    big difference  heres a sneak preview on the motor
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful motor!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 7 2006, 10:31 PM~6718406
> *DAMM EDDIE YOU NEED TO GET A STATION WAGON YOUR GOING TO HAVE ALL KINDS OF MIJA'S. SHARE WITH YOUR CUZ  THE KOOLAID MAN  :biggrin: THATS A BAD A$$ ENGINE GOOD WORK.
> *


THAT BACK SEAT SITS FIVE!!! KEEP THEM ALL CLOSE TO HIM!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> THAT BACK SEAT SITS FIVE!!! KEEP THEM ALL CLOSE TO HIM!
> [/quot
> 
> 
> i hope i'm in 1 of those seats. :biggrin:


----------



## laidlowOR97759 (Jul 3, 2005)

i just wanted to give props to The build team what you guys are doing is a very very awesome thing and everyone who has donated you too have done a very good thing people like all of you restore my faith in humanity its absolutely amazing to me so big props to all of you keep up the AWESOME work!! and eddie and family my prayers for you keep your heads up and keep movin forward!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> > THAT BACK SEAT SITS FIVE!!! KEEP THEM ALL CLOSE TO HIM!
> > [/quot
> > i hope i'm in 1 of those seats. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 8 2006, 08:05 AM~6722001
> *I GOT SHOTGUN!
> *



sorry me eddie don't share our mija's ---------exotic :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

First, I want to thank everyone for making my dream come true you see my Dad got me this car when I was 15, it was r dream to fix it up together I had been doing good for 7 years , then last year I got sick again Iam real angry Iam sick again, it hurt my whole family, lets talk about some good thing now. My cousins Manuel and Gloria , did not realize when they reached out to the LOWRIDES, that so many were going show up at my house that Ilost count of the cars it was nices day I ever had , and then every one went home but the LOWRIDES was not done net ,JOE CHAVEZ from theGOODFELLAS call them ask they would like fix up my car, when I was told people want to help fix my up , I look at my DAD tears run down his face then my then my mom and uncle , it was a dream come true just want to thank ; MANUEL,GLORIA and JOE CHAVEZ FRANK from the IMPALAS JOE from the IMPALAS and I at fun time one day driving back from stockton
with FRANK and JOE he painted my car.and TWOTONZ and KUTTY for showing me so much LOVE and SKANLESS and thankyou to all the LOWRIDES that are helping now PAULY Igot your want you said thank you BRO, EDDIE MY LOVE. 

no need to thank me cuz i love u . i thank all the people that came out 4 you and now look you have all theses angels looking out 4 you. can wait till your car is done i wanna see your face lil cousin. the koolaid man.


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

MOTOR LOOKS SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

Thats right my car will be full with MIJA`S


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

dream team


----------



## WAT IT DO (Mar 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I just made some more CDs & I will have them at our toy drive in Manteca :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Dec 9 2006, 02:52 AM~6728277
> *I just made some more CDs & I will have them at our toy drive in Manteca  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 9 2006, 02:55 AM~6728292
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You know how we do it


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

HEY EDDIE! I SEE YOU ON HERE. GOOD MORNING LIL BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

eddie wake up the mija's are waiting 4 us lets roll. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some more updated pics on Eddies 64 build


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 6 2006, 02:13 AM~6704710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, this is a bad as flick!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2006, 03:28 PM~6730875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

nice fan


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 9 2006, 03:34 PM~6730912
> *Damn, this is a bad as flick!!
> *


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks TWOTONZ, for the picture you toke of my car, thanks Brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2006, 06:26 PM~6730854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im coming to see what else is needed tomorrow after noon


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

hey eddie


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

Whats UP,41chev. thanks nice car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Dec 9 2006, 08:46 PM~6732659
> *Thanks TWOTONZ, for the picture you toke of my car, thanks Brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE.
> *


no problem lil homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Dec 9 2006, 09:31 PM~6732863
> *nice pic
> *


thanks


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

good job guys keep up the good work........................


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Dec 9 2006, 09:31 PM~6732863
> *nice pic
> *


i'm likeing the converse. :biggrin:


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

jus came from the shop today a lot of work is done but still a ways to go...any peice of help is needed....i dont know the exact list needed i will try to put it up or hopefully one of the other builders can....i do know the budget is being pulled real tight tho.....plz help with what you can thanks....


----------



## Enchanted Grl (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Dec 10 2006, 10:49 PM~6738456
> *jus came from the shop today a lot of work is done but still a ways to go...any peice of help is needed....i dont know the exact list needed i will try to put it up or hopefully one of the other builders can....i do know the budget is being pulled real tight tho.....plz help with what you can thanks....
> *


Things are coming along at the shop. Though like you said the funds are running low. There are still things that are needed to get Eddies car completed. I know that Christmas is coming and we are all straped for cash. I am calling to ALL CAR CLUBS on layitlow. Please get together and donate what you can. Even 5$ each member and send it on to us. We all know what it is like to want our car to get done. We have time, Eddie doesn't. Lets work together to give Eddie his dream. Thanks to everyone who has donated, and for those who will donate in the future.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

ohh my i got one these :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Enchanted Grl_@Dec 11 2006, 12:01 PM~6741395
> *Things are coming along at the shop.  Though like you said the funds are running low.  There are still things that are needed to get Eddies car completed. I know that Christmas is coming and we are all straped for cash.  I am calling to ALL CAR CLUBS on layitlow.  Please get together and donate what you can.  Even 5$ each member and send it on to us.  We all know what it is like to want our car to get done.  We have time, Eddie doesn't.  Lets work together to give Eddie his dream.  Thanks to everyone who has donated, and for those who will donate in the future.
> *


WHAT SHE IS SAYING IS TRUE , WE'RE DOWN TO THE HOME STRETCH.. BUT WE'RE VERY TIGHT WITH THE FUNDS WE HAVE , AND TRYING TO MAKE EVERY CENT WORK...I KNOW MONEY IS TIGHT WITH EVERYONE THIS TIME OF YEAR, SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE TRY AND HELP OUT... THANKS TO WHOM ALREADY HAVE DONATATED......... PAULY  

P.S. WE NEED A HEAVY DUTY CENTER SUPPORT IF ANYONE HAS ONE PLEASE LET ME KNOW A.S.A.P............ THANKS


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

72KUTTY


> *Pauly,
> We have about $450-500 that will be coming your way tomorrow or Wednesday.  I hope that helps*


THAT'S GREAT BRO, SEE IF YOU COULD GET IT TO A.S.A.P. BECAUSE THE SOONER WE GET IT, WE CAN PURCHASE SOME OF THE THINGS THAT'S BEEN HOLDING US UP TO FINISH THE CAR,THANKS.....PAULY

OUR GOAL IS TO GIVE LIL EDDIE HIS CAR THIS SUNDAY DEC.17,2006,THE ONLY THING THAT WILL BE IN OUR WAY IS THE WEATHER  
SO EVERYONE PLEASE BE READY TO COME TO LIL EDDIE'S HOUSE AND ENJOY THIS HAPPY MOMENT WITH EDDIE & HIS FAMILY THANKS........PAULY


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 11 2006, 08:20 PM~6743302
> *72KUTTY
> THAT'S GREAT BRO, SEE IF YOU COULD GET IT TO A.S.A.P. BECAUSE THE SOONER WE GET IT, WE CAN PURCHASE SOME OF THE THINGS THAT'S BEEN HOLDING US UP TO  FINISH THE CAR,THANKS.....PAULY
> 
> ...


well be there!


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 11 2006, 07:20 PM~6743302
> *72KUTTY
> THAT'S GREAT BRO, SEE IF YOU COULD GET IT TO A.S.A.P. BECAUSE THE SOONER WE GET IT, WE CAN PURCHASE SOME OF THE THINGS THAT'S BEEN HOLDING US UP TO  FINISH THE CAR,THANKS.....PAULY
> 
> ...


Awesome!! This is the day that Eddie and the rest of the family have been waiting for! I can't wait either. Thanks Chago's Build Team!! See you all there!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 11 2006, 06:20 PM~6743302
> *72KUTTY
> THAT'S GREAT BRO, SEE IF YOU COULD GET IT TO A.S.A.P. BECAUSE THE SOONER WE GET IT, WE CAN PURCHASE SOME OF THE THINGS THAT'S BEEN HOLDING US UP TO  FINISH THE CAR,THANKS.....PAULY
> 
> ...



Twotons is on his way with $490 for the car!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

feel the luv


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

keep up the good work guys.......


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

GETTING THE TRUNK READY FOR JUICE......... :0 











TOMMY SPRAYING THE KANDY BLACK......... :0


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

AS YOU'LL CAN SEE WE'RE DOING IT BIG!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 12 2006, 04:17 AM~6745646
> *AS YOU'LL CAN SEE WE'RE DOING IT BIG!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


     :around: :around: :around: :around: 

i see pinstripping on the firewall,candy block, NEW CARB :0 ....check out that frame ...lots of chrome...most-def doing it big!.... :biggrin: looks good!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

MUCH LUV :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

thats one bad mother right there


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 12 2006, 07:09 AM~6746146
> *thats one bad mother right there
> *


OH YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

looking nice thanks to the builders and donators and the prayers that eddie is still with us. :thumbsup: can't wait to see you roll eddie.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

DAMN, that is looking good!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 12 2006, 07:10 AM~6746152
> *OH YEAH!!!!!
> *



your a -------- ---- lol. hope to see some sacramento clubs roll out to eddies house this sunday. if you want we can meet at mack road at the am -pm. let me know what you think. you were part of this for donating. if you haven't met eddie you'll like him if your a NINER or a raider. he's getting one nice x-mas present. eddies part of everyones club that help .


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 11 2006, 04:26 PM~6742749
> *WHAT SHE IS SAYING IS TRUE , WE'RE DOWN TO THE HOME STRETCH.. BUT WE'RE VERY TIGHT WITH THE FUNDS WE HAVE , AND TRYING TO MAKE EVERY CENT WORK...I KNOW MONEY IS TIGHT WITH EVERYONE THIS TIME OF YEAR,  SO  IF YOU CAN PLEASE TRY AND HELP OUT... THANKS TO WHOM ALREADY HAVE DONATATED......... PAULY
> 
> P.S. WE NEED A HEAVY DUTY CENTER SUPPORT IF ANYONE HAS ONE PLEASE LET ME KNOW A.S.A.P............ THANKS
> *


center support and front cylinders will be there this afternoon.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

shit is coming out bad ass!!!!!.

who did the striping on that car???


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Damn the car is coming out tight as fuck .... great work .....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Tom,and Pauly,You guys are off the hook!!!
props to all that have been involved in these projects for great causes.

I could learn a thing or two from you guys!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 12 2006, 08:25 AM~6746577
> *center support and front cylinders will be there this afternoon.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

This is EDDIE mom he has a BIG SMILE on his face ,EDDIE says thank you every one and GOD BLESS YOU , see you all sunday. EDDIE MY LOVE.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 12 2006, 11:25 AM~6746577
> *center support and front cylinders will be there this afternoon.
> *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Dec 12 2006, 03:11 PM~6747736
> *This is EDDIE mom he has a BIG SMILE on his face ,EDDIE says thank you  every one and  GOD BLESS YOU , see you all sunday. EDDIE MY LOVE.
> *


dam! it an't even my car and i got the kool-aid smile.. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 12 2006, 10:09 AM~6746146
> *thats one bad mother right there
> *


Yup...That's a BAAAD MUTHA..SHUT YO' MOUTH!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## denchantedone (Oct 20, 2006)

Eddie how are you feeling? Hang in there o.k. the guys are working as fast as they can. We have run into some snags on getting parts, but things are still moving along at the shop. You are in the thoughts of everyone down at the shop.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 12 2006, 12:28 PM~6747880
> *dam! it an't even my car and i got the kool-aid smile.. :biggrin:
> *



what flavor?


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

looks bad as hell
does any one know who did the striping


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 12 2006, 06:58 PM~6749225
> *what flavor?
> *


cherry :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 12 2006, 05:18 PM~6749367
> *looks bad as hell
> does any one know who did the striping
> *


WIMONE!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

quote=BAYTROKITA50,Dec 12 2006, 05:32 PM~6749415]*cherry :0 *
:biggrin:
[/quote]

DON'T YOU MEAN *RED!!!!!!! *


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

GOT TO GIVE PROPS TO THE HOMIE RON AND JESSICA FROM BLACKMAGIC HYDRAULICS. THEY ARE SENDING OUT 4 BLOCKS AND BACKING PLATES, TO HELP WITH THE SETUP.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

just got this e-mail from Xavier the X man...he does the sunday night oldies

Ok Eddie!

Just sent $100 bones through paypal. I wish I had more to give. 
By the way you can't hear the radio station in Modesto I think! The farthest I ever gotten to was Tracey and Stockton. I'll give a big shout out any wayso that folks know what you guys are doing for little eddie!! 

Keep me posted on everything so I can give a report!

Xavier

 
*thanks X man*


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> quote=BAYTROKITA50,Dec 12 2006, 05:32 PM~6749415]*cherry :0 *
> :biggrin:


DON'T YOU MEAN *RED!!!!!!! *
[/quote]

you know!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

To 

The

Top 

For all the people who have helped out and who are working on Lil Eddie's car .....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

made a lot of progress tonight home stretch and crunch time


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 12 2006, 08:14 PM~6750615
> *just got this e-mail from Xavier the X man...he does the sunday night oldies
> 
> Ok Eddie!
> ...




I got the donation and will get the $ out to you guys!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 13 2006, 05:07 PM~6756524
> *ttt
> *


:wave: you goin out there today or tommorrow?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 13 2006, 05:07 PM~6756524
> *ttt
> *


:wave: you goin out there today or tommorrow?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

new coils on the way


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 13 2006, 05:03 PM~6756697
> *:wave: you goin out there today or tommorrow?
> *


ill be there with some goodies in a minute :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

thanks wayne


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Dec 13 2006, 05:36 PM~6756799
> *new coils on the way
> *


hey thanks for coming thru


----------



## denchantedone (Oct 20, 2006)

Here is the info on Classic Warehouse. He donated the bumper for Eddies 64. Check him out, he has something for everyone. Let him know that you heard about him through Chago and Eddies bulild team. 

Classic Warehouse (Robert Niven) 1820 Arnold Industrial Way Suite N, Concord Ca. His phone number is 1 (925) 687-9353. The web site is www.classicwarehouse.com What he doesn't have in stock he can typically order. He also has a chrome shop that he sends out to. Shit is perfect. He sells stuff for 47-72 truck, 64-72 Chevelle, 55-57 Chevy, 58-68 Impala, 67-73 Camaro, and 62-72 Nova. 

He helped donate stuff for Eddie's 64. So let him know that we are getting his name out when you go in.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

YOU GUYS R DOING A GOOD JOB..GOD BLESS YOU GUYS


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

WOW.... :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Dec 14 2006, 12:59 AM~6758660
> *Here is the info on Classic Warehouse.  He donated the bumper for Eddies 64.  Check him out, he has something for everyone.  Let him know that you heard about him through Chago and Eddies bulild team.
> 
> Classic Warehouse (Robert Niven) 1820 Arnold Industrial Way Suite N, Concord Ca. His phone number is 1 (925) 687-9353. The web site is www.classicwarehouse.com What he doesn't have in stock he can typically order. He also has a chrome shop that he sends out to. Shit is perfect. He sells stuff for 47-72 truck, 64-72 Chevelle, 55-57 Chevy, 58-68 Impala, 67-73 Camaro, and 62-72 Nova.
> ...



Good Info!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

all i can say is dammmmmmm-------looks good.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Dec 14 2006, 12:59 AM~6758660
> *Here is the info on Classic Warehouse.  He donated the bumper for Eddies 64.  Check him out, he has something for everyone.  Let him know that you heard about him through Chago and Eddies bulild team.
> 
> Classic Warehouse (Robert Niven) 1820 Arnold Industrial Way Suite N, Concord Ca. His phone number is 1 (925) 687-9353. The web site is www.classicwarehouse.com What he doesn't have in stock he can typically order. He also has a chrome shop that he sends out to. Shit is perfect. He sells stuff for 47-72 truck, 64-72 Chevelle, 55-57 Chevy, 58-68 Impala, 67-73 Camaro, and 62-72 Nova.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Car looks great ..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

So is it still planned to go down this sunday?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 14 2006, 11:39 AM~6760561
> *So is it still planned to go down this sunday?
> *



yeah need to know if its rain or shine.?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

my wife just talk to eddies mom and yes its rain or shine . i'm leaving sacramento early . the court gets crowded real quick the car will be there at 1pm . :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

yeee haaaa 65 hours left


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

OK GUYS.... CALLING ALL RIDERS & PEOPLE INVOLVED WITH LIL EDDIE, IT'S GOING DOWN THIS SUNDAY, *RAIN OR SHINE!!!*

SO IF YOU ALL COULD MAKE IT THIS WOULD BE GREAT.. WE ARE GOING TO MEET UP IN THE SHOPPING CENTER BEHIND LIL EDDIES [email protected] 1:00PM.
SO TO EVERYONE WHO WANTS TO MEET UP PLEASE BE THERE ON TIME OR A LITTLE BIT EARLY IF POSSIBLE... I THINK IT WOULD BE NICE IF WE COULD GET A NICE LITTLE CARAVAN TO EDDIE'S HOUSE, SO ALL YOU REAL RIDERS WHO AINT AFRAID OF A LITTLE RAIN PLEASE ROLL OUT THERE..... KEEP IN TOUCH WITH EITHER ME, JOE CHAVEZ,FRANK OR KUTTY ABOUT GETTING TOGETHER FOR THIS...

I KNOW THERE'S NOT MUCH ROOM IN HIS COURT, SO PLEASE TRY NOT TO BE THERE EARLY BEFORE EDDIE'S CAR AND BLOCK THE STREET OR DRIVEWAY, CAUSE WE WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A GRAND ENTRANCE WITH LIL EDDIE'S 64 THANKS...........PAULY


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 14 2006, 06:14 PM~6761705
> *OK GUYS.... CALLING ALL RIDERS & PEOPLE INVOLVED WITH LIL EDDIE, IT'S GOING DOWN THIS SUNDAY, RAIN OR SHINE!!!
> 
> SO IF YOU ALL COULD MAKE IT THIS WOULD BE GREAT.. WE ARE GOING TO MEET UP IN THE SHOPPING CENTER BEHIND LIL EDDIES [email protected] 1:00PM.
> ...


I can't wait!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Can't wait!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i'll be there early in modesto eddie for the toy drive for sangre latina car club ---got to show them some love for the kids. then wi'll be at your house. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

What time is the crew from the east bay leaving?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

60 hours to go! :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 15 2006, 02:44 AM~6763764
> *What time is the crew from the east bay leaving?
> *


X2...GUESS I JUST MEET YOU ALL SUNDAY AT THE SHOP


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 15 2006, 12:44 AM~6763764
> *What time is the crew from the east bay leaving?
> *


11:30 AM @ THE SHOP.........


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 15 2006, 12:19 PM~6765958
> *11:30 AM @ THE SHOP.........
> *


Cool i will be there ... just need directions on where the shop is at..... :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

ON MY WAY TO THE SHOP!!!!!!!!


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

i jus got home from meeting up wit Raj from lo*lystics ......lo*lystics car club and Fear None car club kick down a total of $200 cash....as well as the nor*cal HiLow team kicked down some needed hoses, deep cups, and cylinders.....thanks a lot for the needed items....one step closer on my way to the shop


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

props to the bay and sac for coming thru :thumbsup:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

2
t
t


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Heading to the shop to help out where I can!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 15 2006, 12:19 PM~6765958
> *11:30 AM @ THE SHOP.........
> *



we be there around 11am so wait for us :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Dec 15 2006, 05:33 PM~6767431
> *i jus got home from meeting up wit Raj from lo*lystics ......lo*lystics car club and Fear None car club kick down a total of $200 cash....as well as the nor*cal HiLow team kicked down some needed hoses, deep cups, and cylinders.....thanks a lot for the needed items....one step closer on my way to the shop
> *


You guys are doing such a good thing, were just glad to be part of it.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 14 2006, 09:59 PM~6762832
> *i'll be there early in modesto eddie for the toy drive for sangre latina car club ---got to show them some love for the kids. then wi'll be at your house. :biggrin:
> *


cool,, maybe everyone can stop by after the presentation(or before) at the toy drive. hey, bring lil eddie out if its possible! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 16 2006, 07:24 AM~6770159
> *You guys are doing such a good thing, were just glad to be part of it.
> *


HEY RAJ, EVERYBODY'S BEEN HELPING LIL EDDIE THIS WAS ALWAYS HIS DREAM.
NOW THANKS TO THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY... I JUST WANT TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL INVOLVED! :angel: :angel:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

TTT 4 EDDIE!! :0)


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

eddie i cant sleep i'm leaving right to spend the night so scoot over don't hog the bed. i'll bring my koolaid pj's. :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 16 2006, 08:15 AM~6770302
> *HEY RAJ, EVERYBODY'S BEEN HELPING LIL EDDIE THIS WAS ALWAYS HIS DREAM.
> NOW THANKS TO THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY... I JUST WANT TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL INVOLVED!  :angel:  :angel:
> *


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

GETTING READY TO LEAVE OUT THE DOOR! SEE YOU IN A LITTLE WHILE EDDIE.....

LET US ALL PRAY FOR EVERYBODY'S SAFE TRAVEL TO & FROM EDDIE'S HOUSE.


TODAY EDDIE, YOUR DREAM WILL CAME TRUE!! EVERYBODY LOVES YOU EDDIE.
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

somebody post some pics! i wanted to be there but had some unexpected things come up today. :angry: i hope everything went great!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 17 2006, 05:09 PM~6776371
> *somebody post some pics! i wanted to be there but had some unexpected things come up today. :angry: i hope everything went great!
> *



It's still going, the car is on its way right now...I'll post some pics when I get back


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 17 2006, 05:33 PM~6776441
> *It's still going, the car is on its way right now...I'll post some pics when I get back
> *


Man Me and Impala Joe wanted to stay and wait for the car, but I had to get back to Stockton for my Grandaughters birthday party. Put those pics up as soon as you can Kutty! :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 17 2006, 11:58 PM~6777816
> *Man Me and Impala Joe wanted to stay and wait for the car, but I had to get back to Stockton for my Grandaughters birthday party. Put those pics up as soon as you can Kutty! :biggrin:
> *



i was out there earlier at 1pm doing a final inspection on a house i bought in salida and i got a call about the delay..i was there till 3 and had to come back...Hope you love the ride eddie...i'm got my comp tuned into wild949.com xavier the x man going to talk about eddies dream on air..


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I just got home from Eddie's house.....I'll downsize the pics and try to post a few tonight!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 18 2006, 12:35 AM~6778013
> *I just got home from Eddie's house.....I'll downsize the pics and try to post a few tonight!
> *


no your not going to try...you better Kutty!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

x-man talking about little eddie, and sending love to everyone who helped build his ride.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

we just got home the car is bad ass eddie had a great day starting with the forty niners chearleaders they were too fine eddie got a big hug from them fine mija's. thanks to bay area bosses that was nice you guys, and thanks to street low for bringing 3 more hyna's for eddie. eddie's going to dream good tonight. :biggrin: see you this coming week eddie i want to see your car in the sun.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

There are pics in post your rides

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=305873&st=0


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

Hello everyone EDDIE wants to say THANKYOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!, for makeing is dream come true thankyou some much for every thing!!!!!!!! me and my family are touched by all the love all the LOWRIDER'S showed r son EDDIE , that time when EDDIE was in side is car smileing we all will have that in r heart's forever , that smile after every body left EDDIE and his DAD went for a ride again EDDIE just wanted him and his DAD to go, when they came back EDDIE was real tired, he said DAD put my car in the garage, he said give me my keyes , EDDIE slept with his keyes in is hand all night , and he still has the keyes right now , every body r well come to come by anytime to see EDDIE car , TOWTONZ, EDDIE says he wants the month of MAY ,he was born in MAY, THAnkYOU every one that we met so many GOOD PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MUCH LOVE to every one!!!!!!!!!!!! HERNANDEZ FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Dec 18 2006, 10:13 AM~6780060
> *Hello everyone EDDIE wants to say THANKYOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!, for makeing is dream come true thankyou some much for every thing!!!!!!!! me and my family are touched by all the love all the LOWRIDER'S showed r son EDDIE , that time when  EDDIE was in side is car smileing we all will have that in r heart's forever , that smile after every body left EDDIE and his DAD went for a ride again EDDIE just wanted him and his DAD to go, when they came back EDDIE was real tired, he  said      DAD put my    car  in the garage, he said give me my keyes , EDDIE slept with his keyes in is hand all night , and he still has the keyes right  now , every body r well come to come by anytime to see EDDIE car , TOWTONZ, EDDIE says he wants the month of MAY ,he was born in MAY, THAnkYOU every one that we met so many GOOD PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MUCH LOVE to every one!!!!!!!!!!!!    HERNANDEZ FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


EDDIE ANY TIME YOU WANT TO GO CRUZ YOU LET ME KNOW AND I'LL RIDE SIDE BY SIDE AGAIN WITH YOU ANY TIME ......


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 18 2006, 11:34 AM~6780195
> *EDDIE ANY TIME YOU WANT TO GO CRUZ YOU  LET ME KNOW AND I'LL RIDE SIDE BY SIDE AGAIN  WITH YOU ANY TIME ......
> *


That goes for me too ....


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Dec 18 2006, 10:13 AM~6780060
> *Hello everyone EDDIE wants to say THANKYOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!, for makeing is dream come true thankyou some much for every thing!!!!!!!! me and my family are touched by all the love all the LOWRIDER'S showed r son EDDIE , that time when  EDDIE was in side is car smileing we all will have that in r heart's forever , that smile after every body left EDDIE and his DAD went for a ride again EDDIE just wanted him and his DAD to go, when they came back EDDIE was real tired, he  said      DAD put my    car  in the garage, he said give me my keyes , EDDIE slept with his keyes in is hand all night , and he still has the keyes right  now , every body r well come to come by anytime to see EDDIE car , TOWTONZ, EDDIE says he wants the month of MAY ,he was born in MAY, THAnkYOU every one that we met so many GOOD PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MUCH LOVE to every one!!!!!!!!!!!!    HERNANDEZ FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


eddie thats was kool father and son. but watch out for your sis she don't make a copy of your keys. :biggrin: trust me cuz on this one. i seen her eyes looking at the keys to your 64----- you have a name for your car yet?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Dec 18 2006, 11:13 AM~6780060
> *Hello everyone EDDIE wants to say THANKYOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!, for makeing is dream come true thankyou some much for every thing!!!!!!!! me and my family are touched by all the love all the LOWRIDER'S showed r son EDDIE , that time when  EDDIE was in side is car smileing we all will have that in r heart's forever , that smile after every body left EDDIE and his DAD went for a ride again EDDIE just wanted him and his DAD to go, when they came back EDDIE was real tired, he  said      DAD put my    car  in the garage, he said give me my keyes , EDDIE slept with his keyes in is hand all night , and he still has the keyes right  now , every body r well come to come by anytime to see EDDIE car , TOWTONZ, EDDIE says he wants the month of MAY ,he was born in MAY, THAnkYOU every one that we met so many GOOD PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MUCH LOVE to every one!!!!!!!!!!!!    HERNANDEZ FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



i do have to say that just to see addie smile while he held his new steeringwheel was worth all the work that the sons of mexico put in to this car. much props to everybody that got involved on the build off. it really shows what the lowriding world is all about.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Dec 18 2006, 12:19 PM~6780643
> *i do have to say that just to see addie smile while he held his new steeringwheel was worth all the work that the sons of mexico put in to this car. much props to everybody that got involved on the build off. it really shows what the lowriding world is all about.
> *



i think thats way it should be to wether your white---- black--- and blue -- a true lowrider helps out in a situation like this . thats just my nickel. and i like to thank all the sacramento people that don't even know wife's cousin eddie that came thru with love and donations.----- oh can't forget broderick :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Dec 18 2006, 10:13 AM~6780060
> *Hello everyone EDDIE wants to say THANKYOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!, for makeing is dream come true thankyou some much for every thing!!!!!!!! me and my family are touched by all the love all the LOWRIDER'S showed r son EDDIE , that time when  EDDIE was in side is car smileing we all will have that in r heart's forever , that smile after every body left EDDIE and his DAD went for a ride again EDDIE just wanted him and his DAD to go, when they came back EDDIE was real tired, he  said      DAD put my    car  in the garage, he said give me my keyes , EDDIE slept with his keyes in is hand all night , and he still has the keyes right  now , every body r well come to come by anytime to see EDDIE car , TOWTONZ, EDDIE says he wants the month of MAY ,he was born in MAY, THAnkYOU every one that we met so many GOOD PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MUCH LOVE to every one!!!!!!!!!!!!    HERNANDEZ FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ENJOY YOUR RIDE EDDIE! :angel:


----------



## Enchanted Grl (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow, what am I going to do with all my spare time now??? :cheesy: Hey guys when is the shop clean up party. Give John a call so we can help.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Dec 18 2006, 10:13 AM~6780060
> *Hello everyone EDDIE wants to say THANKYOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!, for makeing is dream come true thankyou some much for every thing!!!!!!!! me and my family are touched by all the love all the LOWRIDER'S showed r son EDDIE , that time when  EDDIE was in side is car smileing we all will have that in r heart's forever , that smile after every body left EDDIE and his DAD went for a ride again EDDIE just wanted him and his DAD to go, when they came back EDDIE was real tired, he  said      DAD put my    car  in the garage, he said give me my keyes , EDDIE slept with his keyes in is hand all night , and he still has the keyes right  now , every body r well come to come by anytime to see EDDIE car , TOWTONZ, EDDIE says he wants the month of MAY ,he was born in MAY, THAnkYOU every one that we met so many GOOD PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MUCH LOVE to every one!!!!!!!!!!!!    HERNANDEZ FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


EDDIE, THANK YOU FOR ALLOWING ME TO BE PART OF YOUR LIFE.

****DURING THIS BUILD I WAS ABLE TO SEE THE UNITY AMONGST ALL THE DIFFERENT CLUBS, I WAS ABLE TO SEE PEOPLES DEDICATION IN ITS MOST UN-IMAGINABLE STATE. THE AMOUNT OF RESPECT AND LOYALTY THAT KEPT GOING THRU THIS BUILD WAS UN-BELIEVABLE AND I DON'T THINK THERE IS A BETTER BUNCH OF GUYS/GALS OUT THERE THAT COULD DO SUCH A WONDERFULL JOB. I JUST WANT TO THANK YOU EDDIE AND THE BUILD TEAM FOR LETTING ME BE PART OF THIS BUILD, YOU GUYS ARE GREAT FRIENDS AND GREAT FAMILY....

TO EDDIE AND YOUR FAMILY, GOD BLESS YOU AND HAPPY HOLIDAY'S.......


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 18 2006, 05:36 PM~6782205
> *EDDIE, THANK YOU FOR ALLOWING ME TO BE PART OF YOUR LIFE.
> 
> ****DURING THIS BUILD I WAS ABLE TO SEE THE UNITY AMONGST ALL THE DIFFERENT CLUBS, I WAS ABLE TO SEE PEOPLES DEDICATION IN ITS MOST UN-IMAGINABLE STATE. THE AMOUNT OF RESPECT AND LOYALTY THAT KEPT GOING THRU THIS BUILD WAS UN-BELIEVABLE AND I DON'T THINK THERE IS A BETTER BUNCH OF GUYS/GALS OUT THERE THAT COULD DO SUCH A WONDERFULL JOB. I JUST WANT TO THANK YOU EDDIE AND THE BUILD TEAM FOR LETTING ME BE PART OF THIS BUILD, YOU GUYS ARE GREAT FRIENDS AND GREAT FAMILY....
> ...


couldnt have said it better


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 19 2006, 07:15 AM~6784508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Heres the story the Modesto Bee ran this morning!

Lowrider Pick-Me-Up

Published: Tuesday, December 19th, 2006

By KEN CARLSONBEE STAFF WRITER

When Eddie Hernandez was 15, his parents bought him a 1964 Chevy Impala Super Sport, paying $3,000 to a retired woman from west Modesto.

Although it was a classic, the car had rust damage and jury-rigged wiring under the hood.

The former owner wouldn't recognize it today, thanks to several lowrider car clubs that spent three months fixing up the Impala.

From where he sat in his wheelchair, Eddie, now 17, could hardly believe his eyes as the car was delivered Sunday evening to his home in north Modesto.

It has a candy green body, stylish pinstriping, chrome on the engine, hydraulics and a stereo system, and it came with a red bow on its pearl white roof.

Eddie rode shotgun as the bad boys of the auto world took him for a cruise on McHenry Avenue. He even got a smooch from one of three models who went for the ride.

'I like it all,' Eddie said Monday afternoon before his father took him to show the car to Beyer High School students. 'These guys are awesome.'

Eddie isn't licensed to drive, having battled cancer for most of his life. He is only 5 feet tall and recent cancer treatments have crippled his right leg.

He first had leukemia as an infant. Treatment put the disease into remission, but it came back when he was 5. 

At age 9, he had a successful bone-marrow transplant at University of California Medical Center in San Francisco after a drive was held in Modesto to search for a donor.

For almost seven years, his body was free of cancer. He went on camping trips with his grandfather, collected models of lowrider cars and listened to oldies groups like the Isley Brothers and the Four Tops.



Because he was sick for so long, his parents decided Eddie should have a car at age 15.

They searched south and west Modesto for cars with 'for sale' signs, then a man directed them to a woman down the street who had the classic lowrider — a '64 Impala — in her driveway.

'My husband knocked on the door, and she explained that they gave it to their son when he was in high school,' said DeLinda Hernandez, Eddie's mother. 'He didn't want it anymore. The car had sat in the driveway for five years.'

After they got it running, Eddie's older brother Joe took him cruising and drove him to Beyer High School dances, where Eddie danced to almost every song.

The sophomore was eating life until one day he asked his mother about a lump on his leg.

Doctors ran tests and said he had osteosarcoma, a cancer of the bone tissue that can spread quickly to other parts of the body. 

His parents pulled him out of school last year to resume chemotherapy and radiation treatments.

In August, several car clubs planning a cruise heard about Eddie and decided to put on a show in front of his home.

About 60 hopping and bobbing cars paraded in the cul-de-sac with stereos blasting. Clubs such as the Goodfellas and the Impalas of Modesto and Stockton decided his car needed a makeover and took it to a shop in San Joaquin County.

Eddie's story appeared on , a site dedicated to lowrider culture. Donations of cash and parts flowed from lowrider enthusiasts in the Northern San Joaquin Valley, Sacramento, Los Angeles and cities across the country.

Lowriders worked evenings and weekends to strip the old finish and repaint the car at the Impala Joe's shop in Stockton. Some even called in sick at work to donate their time, club members said.

Donors took parts off their cars to make Eddie's car shine. Body shops donated bumpers and hard-to-find pieces worth for which collectors pay hundreds of dollars.

The car later was moved to a shop in Hayward, where 30 body repairmen and mechanics set to work. They took the body off the frame, powder-coated the chassis, and installed the hydraulics, engine chrome, green interior carpet, stereo and more.

Special touches were applied, such as pinstriping on the fender walls next to the 327cubic-inch V-8 engine. Another feature is a mural on the trunk that depicts a young lady with Eddie's name etched on her belt buckle.

'Eddie likes girls,' the lowriders said.

Frank Navarro, a Stockton member of Impalas Car Club, said the project was similar to a car redone for a Salinas teenager about a year ago.

'There are people who think that lowriders have a bad reputation,' said Navarro, who helped strip the original paint from Eddie's car by hand. 'We are showing that lowriders have hearts. We help people when they are in need.'

Many who worked on the '64 Impala never had met Eddie, and were given credit for making the car better than their own. Others had simple words to explain why they got involved.

'Eddie is one of us,' said Humberto 'Two Tonz' Mendoza of Delhi. 'He needed help, so we helped him out.'



Manuel Lopez, a member of Thee Stylistics car club of Sacramento, said lowriders today are not like those depicted in the 'Cheech and Chong' movies.

Most are raising families, have 9-to-5 jobs and like to collect cars from the late 1950s to the 1970s. Some of the most elaborate cars are worth upward of $100,000, club members said.

Eddie is now a member of the brotherhood. While he can't drive his car on Modesto streets, his parents are arranging for him to take the car for a spin on a relative's property near Don Pedro Reservoir.

He has named the car 'Eddie, My Love' after the Fontane Sisters' song. People who worked their magic on the vehicle estimated it's worth $35,000.

Eddie said it helps him forget his the pain in his right knee and his battle with a disease that has slurred his speech and left him tired.

Once an active teenager who stayed up until midnight, Eddie now goes to bed about 6 in the evening, he said.

Joe Hernandez, Eddie's father, was brought to tears by what he called an outpouring of love from the lowrider community.

'This really was a Christmas present,' he said. 'He went to bed with his keys last night. He fell asleep with his keys in his hand.'

. 

Bee staff writer Ken Carlson can be reached at 578-2321 or 

--


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i77Ql7Totg0


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 18 2006, 06:36 PM~6782205
> *EDDIE, THANK YOU FOR ALLOWING ME TO BE PART OF YOUR LIFE.
> 
> ****DURING THIS BUILD I WAS ABLE TO SEE THE UNITY AMONGST ALL THE DIFFERENT CLUBS, I WAS ABLE TO SEE PEOPLES DEDICATION IN ITS MOST UN-IMAGINABLE STATE. THE AMOUNT OF RESPECT AND LOYALTY THAT KEPT GOING THRU THIS BUILD WAS UN-BELIEVABLE AND I DON'T THINK THERE IS A BETTER BUNCH OF GUYS/GALS OUT THERE THAT COULD DO SUCH A WONDERFULL JOB. I JUST WANT TO THANK YOU EDDIE AND THE BUILD TEAM FOR LETTING ME BE PART OF THIS BUILD, YOU GUYS ARE GREAT FRIENDS AND GREAT FAMILY....
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i was talking to exotic about the film on you tube that was a touching story . and we was thinking in the back of eddies car should be flying the plauge of sons of mexico for the simple reasons because him and chago's had the same builders the same color of paint they requested same hospital .i believe chago's is looking down on eddie right now knowing how proud he was when he saw his caddilac when it was presented to him and now eddie got the same treatment from the sons of mexico. this is only my opinion you guys think about it and if you can't decide . just put a plauge thats says eddie my love . thats my 2cents and a nickel 


--------------------

Manuel Lopez - President of "Thee Stylistics CC" Sacra, Ca


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 19 2006, 12:38 PM~6785948
> *i was talking to exotic about the film on you tube that was a touching story . and we was thinking in the back of eddies car should be flying the plauge of sons of mexico for the simple reasons because him and chago's had the same builders the same color of paint they requested same hospital .i believe chago's is looking down on eddie right now knowing how proud he was when he saw his caddilac when it was presented to him and now eddie got the same treatment from the sons of mexico. this is only my opinion you guys think about it and if you can't decide . just put a plauge thats says eddie my love . thats my 2cents and a nickel
> --------------------
> 
> ...


YOURS & EXOTICS THINKING IS WAY TO SLOW......CAUSE WE (SON' OF MEXICO)ALREADY HAVE A PLAQUE BEING MADE FOR LIL EDDIE'S 64... :0 THE ONLY REASON IT WASN'T ON THE CAR CAUSE IT IS AT THE CHROME SHOP.... THE SAME REASONS THAT YOU WERE THINKING ABOUT THE SIMILARTIES ABOUT TWO CARS WE ALREADY THOUGHT OF..... I'M GUESSING YOU TALKED WITH EDDIE'S DAD ,CAUSE I WAS VISITING EDDIE & HIS FAMILY YESTERDAY, AND I WAS TELLING HIS DAD THAT WE HAVE A S.O.M. PLAQUE FOR THE CAR, AND HE ALSO MENTIONED IF WE COULD NOT GET A S.O.M. PLAQUE IF WE COULD GET A EDDIE MY LOVE PLAQUE....SOUNDS FAMILIAR HMMMM :0 :0 

SO GO AHEAD AND PUT YOUR 7CENTS BACK IN YOU POCKET.... CAUSE AS YOU HAVE SEEN WE THE (SON'S OF MEXICO) DON'T TALK ABOUT IT, WE BE ABOUT IT.........  PAULY


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

im speechless after the youtube story, great job to everyone


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Great job everyone, the video . :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Dec 18 2006, 10:13 AM~6780060
> *Hello everyone EDDIE wants to say THANKYOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!, for makeing is dream come true thankyou some much for every thing!!!!!!!! me and my family are touched by all the love all the LOWRIDER'S showed r son EDDIE , that time when  EDDIE was in side is car smileing we all will have that in r heart's forever , that smile after every body left EDDIE and his DAD went for a ride again EDDIE just wanted him and his DAD to go, when they came back EDDIE was real tired, he  said      DAD put my    car  in the garage, he said give me my keyes , EDDIE slept with his keyes in is hand all night , and he still has the keyes right  now , every body r well come to come by anytime to see EDDIE car , TOWTONZ, EDDIE says he wants the month of MAY ,he was born in MAY, THAnkYOU every one that we met so many GOOD PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MUCH LOVE to every one!!!!!!!!!!!!    HERNANDEZ FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


he's got it


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

HEY EDDIE :wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

see you tomorrow eddie hope your batteries are charged. :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

HELLO EDDIE THE 64 LOOKS GREAT...... :biggrin: 

WE CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU AT THE SHOW'S WITH YOUR 64












HOPE YOU ARE DOING BETTER....FROM TEAM C&L.. :biggrin: 






:thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Dec 23 2006, 03:06 AM~6808900
> *HELLO EDDIE THE 64 LOOKS GREAT...... :biggrin:
> 
> WE CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU AT THE SHOW'S WITH YOUR 64
> ...


check out that monte eddie thats one bad ass ride. it be sick to see your car and his together.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

:around: :around:


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

Love to see stories like this.. even after all the shit talking and bs that goes on in LIL.. I love the fact that all the BS is put to the side for such a great cause !!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by emo_@Dec 31 2006, 12:48 PM~6870253
> *Love to see stories like this.. even after all the shit talking and bs that goes on in LIL.. I love the fact that all the BS is put to the side for such a great cause !!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 16 2007, 10:20 PM~7007504
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


damnnnnnnnnnnn Pauly......that pic is a few years old....I took that in San Jo huh?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 17 2007, 12:49 AM~7009236
> *damnnnnnnnnnnn Pauly......that pic is a few years old....I took that in San Jo huh?
> *


YUP!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 17 2007, 07:32 PM~7016039
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

damn i just went through all of this and damn it brought me to tears much love to all whom worked and helped on "eddie my love" just speachless god bless


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Apr 21 2007, 02:53 AM~7741090
> *damn i just went through all of this and damn it brought me to tears much love to all whom worked and helped on "eddie my love" just speachless god bless
> *


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Apr 21 2007, 02:53 AM~7741090
> *damn i just went through all of this and damn it brought me to tears much love to all whom worked and helped on "eddie my love" just speachless god bless
> *


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 17 2007, 07:32 PM~7016039
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 18 2006, 07:36 PM~6782205
> *EDDIE, THANK YOU FOR ALLOWING ME TO BE PART OF YOUR LIFE.
> 
> ****DURING THIS BUILD I WAS ABLE TO SEE THE UNITY AMONGST ALL THE DIFFERENT CLUBS, I WAS ABLE TO SEE PEOPLES DEDICATION IN ITS MOST UN-IMAGINABLE STATE. THE AMOUNT OF RESPECT AND LOYALTY THAT KEPT GOING THRU THIS BUILD WAS UN-BELIEVABLE AND I DON'T THINK THERE IS A BETTER BUNCH OF GUYS/GALS OUT THERE THAT COULD DO SUCH A WONDERFULL JOB. I JUST WANT TO THANK YOU EDDIE AND THE BUILD TEAM FOR LETTING ME BE PART OF THIS BUILD, YOU GUYS ARE GREAT FRIENDS AND GREAT FAMILY....
> ...


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

:angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@May 18 2007, 12:31 PM~7930992
> *:angel:  :tears:  :angel:
> *


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 16 2007, 10:20 PM~7007504
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


God bless you for ever!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 19 2006, 08:15 AM~6784508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MISS YOUR SMILE EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Apr 20 2007, 09:46 PM~7739710
> *
> *


2008 Fun In the Sun modesto


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jul 31 2008, 12:31 PM~11225544
> *2008 Fun In the Sun modesto
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS! THE BABY IS A CUTIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jul 31 2008, 01:31 PM~11225544
> *2008 Fun In the Sun modesto
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Dec 7 2006, 12:44 AM~6712084
> *THIS IS A MUCH BETTER PIC OF EDDIE!!
> 
> 
> ...


miss you smile my :angel: EDDIE MY LOVE!!!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

We will never forget our little brother LIL EDDIE from our hearts from Vic & Vic Jr UCE Stockton. God Bless your family forever.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Sep 29 2008, 05:16 PM~11731766
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 29 2008, 10:02 PM~11734376
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 19 2006, 08:51 AM~6784615
> *Heres the story the Modesto Bee ran this morning!
> 
> Lowrider Pick-Me-Up
> ...


thankyou forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 11 2009, 10:31 PM~13858563
> *:angel:
> *


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala+Dec 19 2006, 08:51 AM~6784615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

